
New Repository Provides NumPy Implementation of ML Models - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/new-repository-provides-numpy-implementation-of-ml-models-b4c908c6ce87
======
QuickToBan
What was wrong with scikit-learn that this had to be made? I don't see what
advantage this offers over scikit-learn.

